# New theme for 2011



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Once again I am posting my list of things to buy and build here.
Since this is going to be a new theme I am going to have to build alot and revamp alot of my props to fit the theme.
Pirates...
So here is what I need to build
animated pirate helm
rum drinking pirate
I want another animated prop but haven't decided yet on what it will be.
I also need to make a sand blanket-mermaid and cannons.
started dressing two skellys today.
And so it begins.......


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well congrats on the inspired theme and early start!!! Best of luck to ya!*


----------

